# Meet Ash and Whiskers!



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello CatForum users!

Allow me to introduce you to Ash (named after the lead character from the Evil Dead movies, groovy.) and his brother in arms Whiskers (named after the first chat we had as a child).

*Ash*










*Whiskers*










Those pictures certainly play tricks on the eyes as Ash is definitely a bigger cat than Whiskers.

Ash and Whiskers were both born on our dairy farm. While they are not form the same litter, I would not be surprised if they have the same father. Ash was born of a tabby mother and has two black siblings, both still reside on the farm along with their mother. Whiskers on the other hand was born of a black mother and had two tabby siblings. Regrettably one sibling kept tempting fate by sleeping under the cows in the stable and met his/her demise. I believe the the other sibling still resides on the farm with his mother. There is roughly four weeks difference in age between them with Ash being the eldest.

I had originally planned to take a kitten around six months prior to adopting Ash and Whiskers, however I was unable to catch it. Unfortunately, like many kittens, it took a liking to sleeping under the cows and didn't survive long there after.

When opportunity arose to adopt another kitten the plan was still to take only one. Whiskers stood out from the other tabbies as he had the white paws and belly. He always seemed a bit timid at the farm and adding the fact I would be gone to work throughout the day I decided it would idea for him to have a playmate. Ash was the friendliest of the five other kittens so he came as well. Probably the best decision I made. Definitely would have helped with the transition and it gave Whiskers someone to grow up with.

That's enough backstory for now. I could write more but as we all know there are other things to do. I'll leave off with a kitten pic.


----------



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

Seems like I can not edit the initial post on these forums, hmm.

Anyways, I couldn't resist. More pictures! All of these were taken over a year ago.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a cute picture overload. Concerning the cats, we cannot get enough of kitty pictures here at the forum, right? :cool
They are both very cute! How old are they?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! I love Whiskers' coloring. It's very similar to my Murphy, with tabby stripes, white mittens, and a white stripe up his nose.

That's sad about the kittens sleeping under the cows. I guess there's nothing that could be done to avoid that?


----------



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

Syrena said:


> That is a cute picture overload. Concerning the cats, we cannot get enough of kitty pictures here at the forum, right? :cool
> They are both very cute! How old are they?


They are roughly 1.5 years old with Ash being the eldest.



October said:


> Beautiful kitties! I love Whiskers' coloring. It's very similar to my Murphy, with tabby stripes, white mittens, and a white stripe up his nose.
> 
> That's sad about the kittens sleeping under the cows. I guess there's nothing that could be done to avoid that?


Not a whole lot, you can not be there 24/7 kicking them out of the stalls. The kittens like the warmth. Some only learn through experience. If they are lucky a cow may clip the cats tail or paw with their hoof. Chances are they'd learn their lesson after that. School of hard knocks.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Whiskers looks like a cuddle bunny while ash seems like a trouble maker. They are both so handsome.


----------



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

Leazie said:


> *Whiskers looks like a cuddle bunny while ash seems like a trouble maker.* They are both so handsome.


Actually Ash more takes on the roll of the wiser older brother. Whiskers was the more timid cat who, at the same time, was more mischievous.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they both sound fantastic. I'm glad you have them.


----------



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw a good photo opportunity today so I took it.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Awwwe, they're so cute! Whiskers looks so much like my Winky (RIP) that I had as a teenager, young adult. He was the best cat!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice series of photos and nice looking cats.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are beautiful cats! I love the pics of them togerher. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very handsome cats! 

Love me some Evil Dead, too!


----------

